# Bright Blues =)



## Zoffe (Dec 13, 2007)

I wanted to do a video tutorial but the light was bad so I decided to do a picture tutorial. It took me FOREVER and there are soooo many pictures 

So... This is what I, Zoffe, look like without makeup  (when I'm tired and have just taken old makeup off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )




Start with GOSH Cosmetics Velvet Touch Foundation Primer... I LOVE this SO much!




Take a little bit on your hand, a little goes a long way...




Try to look as stupid as you can while applying it evenly all over your face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Remember to put your hair back like I did... It's really flattering for your face 




Take your foundation... I'm using Maybelline dream matte mousse. I like the foundation but the color is too dark/yellow so I'm looking for a new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Apply your foundation with your favourite foundation brush. I'm using MAC 190




Next, take your concealer. I don't have any so I'm using a liquid foundation. Biotherm Sense Matte.




Apply it with a brush where needed. I use my MAC 194 brush. Remember to blend it in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Poooowder! I'm using Maybelline pure powder (just because... Not that I really like it...)




Use a big, fluffy powder brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use Smashbox 3.




Next... Eyeshadow base! I loooove ArtDeco "eyeshadow base"!




I apply it with my fingers but a concealer brush works just as well if you don't want your fingers in the product  This base needs to set/dry for a few minutes before applying your eyeshadow...




Lip balm!! Hydrate your lips while your waiting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







White eyeshadow! I use MAC Gesso. I use a se213 brush. I would have used my 239 but it needs to be cleaned after playing with blaaack shadow.




Apply it on your inner corners and on your browbone. It's hard to see in the picture so I drew an outline 




Next is a light, blue, shimmery eyeshadow. I use GOSH "spa" effect powder. Fall in love with the color  I'm using a random, small eyeshadow brush.




And I apply it where I didn't apply Gesso.




Next is a dark blue eyeshadow. I use GOSH "7th heaven" efect powder and I use it wet(with home made mixing medium**... Works wonders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I dip my brush in my mixing medium and mix it with some shadow in the eyeshadow lid. Use a small crease brush for this.




Apply the dark blue in your crease and you'll look something like this(kinda scarry  ):




Go back to the dark blue eyeshadow but use it dry this time. I used the same brush as I applyed the light blue with.




Wait until the wet shadow from before is (almost) dry and apply some more dry on top. This time blending it into the lighter blue. See the difference?




I apply a bit more "Spa" because you don't think it's bright enough and just because you love the color 




Next, take an even darker blue eyeshadow. I used MAC Flashtrack with a se213 brush(again because my 239 is dirrrrrtyyy).




Apply it to the outter corner and blend it in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You want to add some depth but you don't want the dark shadow to be too obvious.




Take your MAC "Frostlite" fluidline or any eyeshadow with a similar color. I used a small eyeshadow brush.




Apply it to your inner eye and on the inner 1/3-1/4 of your lower lashline... You'll look more awake which is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Take a greeeeen eyeshadow! Like GOSH "Kiwi" effect powder. Use it wet (mixing medium**) for more intensity. Use a liner brush like the MAC 266.




And apply it to your lower lashline where you didn't use Frostlite.




Purrrrple eyeliner. Go with Macroviolet f/l and a small eyeliner brush (this one is by GOSH)




Apply it to your waterline. Make a wing(that you won't see later... So... Don't wing it  ) and decide that a brighter purple would have been better. Be too lazy to do something about it and leave it like this:




Blaaack eyeliner! Use whatever you like the most. I use MAC Blacktrack f/l because it's easy, lasts and looks good  Best liner I've tried 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Use the same brush as before (or an angeled liner brush if you prefer...)




Liiine your upper lashline... Try to make it thin but end up making it thicker because you always do 




Wing the liner. It should look like this (not the shadow, it looks weird in this pic xD )




Time for broooows. Use an eyeshadow close to your haircolor (a bit darker if you have light hair and a bit lighter if you have dark hair). I use this dark reddish brown from my GOSH "Goldfinger" quad




Use an angled brush to fill those brows 




Contouring! MAC "Emote" blush. Use a matte(!!!) blush a bit darker than your skintone.




Use an contour brush (like an angled blush brush), make a fish face to find where you want the contour to be (under your cheekbones) and apply like this:




Find your favorite blush. This isn't really a blush and it isn't really my favourite but it looks nice and it's like blush and highlight in one: MAC "Northern Light" MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Using a blush brush apply it to the apples of your cheaks blending up-/outwards (like opposite of what you just did with the contour). It'll look like this:
Find all the lip products you're going to use. Nude lipliner (Rimmel "018 Addiction"), Lipgloss (MAC "Lightswitch" 3D Glass) and lip brush (MAC 316)




Whipe off excess lip balm from earlier. Apply lipliner and blend it in with your finger... You don't want those porn star lips, do you?  You can use the lipbrush to blend the liner as well...




Apply gloss and it'll look like this:




Find your favourite mascara... (which IS Diorshow... It has to be  )





Apply... And your done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reward yourself with a piece of chocolate, take a stupid picture of yourself eating it but delete it by accident when uploading the pictures /:

Make an emo face??





Or a snob face??





Naah, just be yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















So... Products used:

Face:
GOSH primer
Maybelline foundation
Maybelline powder

Eyes:
ArtDeco e/s base
MAC "Gesso" e/s
GOSH "Spa" effect powder
GOSH "7th heaven" effect powder
Home made mixing medium
MAC "Flashtrack" e/s
GOSH "Kiwi" effect powder
MAC "Frostlite" f/l
MAC "Macroviolet" f/l
MAC "Blacktrack" f/l
Diorshow Blackout mascara

Lips:
Rimmel "018 Addiction" l/l
MAC "Lightswitch" 3D glass


**I make my mixing medium with 1 part liquid glycerin to 3 parts water. You don't need a lot so you don't wanna make to much at once. It gets bad pretty quick.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 13, 2007)

Fantastic tutorial!


----------



## n_c (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice tut, love the lip color on you.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 13, 2007)

gorgeous! thanks for the tut!


----------



## miss_dre (Dec 13, 2007)

That is so beautiful!!
Thank you so much for the tut!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 13, 2007)

Love it!!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 13, 2007)

fantabulous!!! I'm always on the look out for how to apply blues and dark blues too. Thanks!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 14, 2007)

I like this look..blues look really good on you...nice tut!!!


----------



## alehoney (Dec 14, 2007)

the blue color looks fantastic on you! you have really pretty lips..the gloss gives them that nice full look just beautiful!!


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Fantastic tutorial!_

 
Thank you =]

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Nice tut, love the lip color on you._

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the 3D glasses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_gorgeous! thanks for the tut!_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And you're welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_dre* 

 
_That is so beautiful!!
Thank you so much for the tut!!_

 
You're welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope it was helpful =D

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Love it!!!_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_fantabulous!!! I'm always on the look out for how to apply blues and dark blues too. Thanks!_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel a bit like a Barbie when I wear looks like this but I love blues 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QTAllStarGurl* 

 
_I like this look..blues look really good on you...nice tut!!!_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm  happy you like it! =D

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alehoney* 

 
_the blue color looks fantastic on you! you have really pretty lips..the gloss gives them that nice full look just beautiful!!_

 
Thank you!!
The 3D glasses are wonderful


----------



## user79 (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks! Looks good.


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Dec 14, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## darling (Dec 14, 2007)

Very pretty! The blue looks amazing on you


----------



## Purity (Dec 14, 2007)

Man, that blue colours are stunning! I must get some more blues...


----------



## ecberger (Dec 14, 2007)

omg LOVEEE this loook, babe!
and your lips look stunning and your eyeshadow blending is fantastic!
home made mixing medium**
^^how do you make this?
thanks so much love<333


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 14, 2007)

I love this tutorial!  Thank you!  I really like how you told to apply the shadow wet, and then go over it with the same shade dry and blend!  I need to try that now!


----------



## frocher (Dec 15, 2007)

Great tutorial, thanks for posting!


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Thanks! Looks good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_wh0re* 

 
_very pretty_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darling* 

 
_Very pretty! The blue looks amazing on you_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Great tutorial, thanks for posting!_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purity* 

 
_Man, that blue colours are stunning! I must get some more blues..._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondesRbetter* 

 
_omg LOVEEE this loook, babe!
and your lips look stunning and your eyeshadow blending is fantastic!
home made mixing medium**
^^how do you make this?
thanks so much love<333_

 
I wrote it at the end:
"**I make my mixing medium with 1 part liquid glycerin to 3 parts water. You don't need a lot so you don't wanna make to much at once. It gets bad pretty quick." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_I love this tutorial!  Thank you!  I really like how you told to apply the shadow wet, and then go over it with the same shade dry and blend!  I need to try that now!_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I find it hard to blend wet pigmenst but this way is a lot easier for me


----------



## nunu (Dec 15, 2007)

love it and i love GOSH too!!


----------



## lsperry (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm liking it....I appreciate anyone who takes the time to do these tutorials; I know it's a lot of hard work.....Great JOB!! Love the blues on you.


----------



## Hessah (Dec 15, 2007)

very nice..

I wish there is GOSH brand in my country...


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_love it and i love GOSH too!!_

 
Yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think they have a lot of great colors and it's pretty cheap here in Denmark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_I'm liking it....I appreciate anyone who takes the time to do these tutorials; I know it's a lot of hard work.....Great JOB!! Love the blues on you._

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hessah* 

 
_very nice..

I wish there is GOSH brand in my country..._

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Where are you from? You can order online: Gosh Cosmetics . There are no good swatches of the colors but let me know if you need any


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 16, 2007)

amazing tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i didnt know GOSH did a primer im currently using smashbox but i wanna switch to something which is easy for me to buy so i think im gna go get the gosh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i have the gosh spa pigment which is gorgeous!!!


----------



## stephie06 (Dec 17, 2007)

nice tutorial! i love the blues


----------



## Jayne (Dec 17, 2007)

gorgeous makeup!! 
thanks for posting! 
I think I need that gosh foundation primer now


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_amazing tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i didnt know GOSH did a primer im currently using smashbox but i wanna switch to something which is easy for me to buy so i think im gna go get the gosh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i have the gosh spa pigment which is gorgeous!!!_

 
I haven't tried Smashbox's primer so I can't compare, but I do love the GOSH one =]
I think "Spa" is the perfect Barbie-color ;D

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stephie06* 

 
_nice tutorial! i love the blues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jayne* 

 
_gorgeous makeup!! 
thanks for posting! 
I think I need that gosh foundation primer now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, and you're welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yeah, I love that primer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't tried any other so I can't compare though


----------



## Patricia (Dec 27, 2007)

love this!!!


----------



## AlluringTaxpaya (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you for the tutorial!  Very easy to follow, beautiful color combos, and clear pics. I now have new love for blues.  Overall, bea-U-ti-FUL!!!! (I sound like a judge..LoL)


----------



## breathless (Dec 31, 2007)

oh thats gorgeous! thanks!


----------



## Amaranth (Jan 3, 2008)

Aaaah!! Where are the pictures? I really want to see!!


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 3, 2008)

I cant see the pictures either


----------



## alwaysbella (Jan 9, 2008)

I cant see them!!!! only a square that says to pro-upgrade to photo bucket??!! WTH


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jan 9, 2008)

I want to see too


----------



## Zoffe (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_love this!!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlluringTaxpaya* 

 
_Thank you for the tutorial!  Very easy to follow, beautiful color combos, and clear pics. I now have new love for blues.  Overall, bea-U-ti-FUL!!!! (I sound like a judge..LoL)_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breathless* 

 
_oh thats gorgeous! thanks!_

 

Thank you all so much, it means a lot!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amaranth* 

 
_Aaaah!! Where are the pictures? I really want to see!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alwaysbella* 

 
_I cant see them!!!! only a square that says to pro-upgrade to photo bucket??!! WTH_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ILoveMacMakeup* 

 
_I want to see too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


The pictures should work now


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 27, 2008)

Great tutorial, lovely blues!


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 1, 2008)

great tut! ^^


----------



## neroli_rus (Mar 9, 2008)

interesting make up!!!


----------



## nessa25 (Mar 9, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 12, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 12, 2008)

This is such a great tut


----------



## ilovecheese (Mar 12, 2008)

Stunning look, you are very cute and very pretty! I love your commentary :grin: Keep up the great work! Looking for more tuts from you - I heart your style


----------



## drikacharles (Mar 13, 2008)

Great tutorial!!!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Mar 15, 2008)

Blues look fabulous on you! Thanks for tut!


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 17, 2008)

great tut!


----------

